# What can I do to look bigger? (pictures included)



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

Evening everyone,

So I recently measured myself and have found that I am around 12.5 stones (about 79kg) and around 185 cm tall (I think that is around the 6 foot mark). I have long limbs and find it very hard to build any mass on my forearms. My legs are not exactly 'skinny' and so I don't really have a problem there (I find it hard to fit into jeans due to having big thighs). I just wanted your guys input because I am trying to 'look bigger' and reach 14 stones. 

Below are two pictures. The first one is my current size and the picture of my arm is when I was on a dbol cycle (this was a 6 week cycle and I have since then lost all that size - as you can see in the first picture). 

Let me know your thoughts on how I can get bigger! (p.s. I have been training for around 10 months now on and off due to COVID restrictions)


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I would commit suciced at those stats. Like wtf man


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I would commit suciced at those stats. Like wtf man


lol, how do i improve the situation


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

carpediem said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> So I recently measured myself and have found that I am around 12.5 stones (about 79kg) and around 185 cm tall (I think that is around the 6 foot mark). I have long limbs and find it very hard to build any mass on my forearms. My legs are not exactly 'skinny' and so I don't really have a problem there (I find it hard to fit into jeans due to having big thighs). I just wanted your guys input because I am trying to 'look bigger' and reach 14 stones.
> 
> ...


I dont know whats real anymore


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

On a serious note training for 10 months and having stats like that. I would honestly say you need to train abit longer and sort your diet out before u even think about steroids.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Well if your wanting to get bigger obviously bulking is more your option and you have room to bulk just don’t get over the top with it. At 6 foot you need to be at least 14 stone regardless of bodyfat percentage if you want to be seen as a biggish guy


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

if you want to continue training and growing i'd definitely consider getting a coach. Doesnt have to be an expensive one, but he/she will plan your meals with types of food and amounts + training plans to follow. It makes a world of difference having someone with experience and more importantly, someone to answer to.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just keep working out and eat a 'bit' more. You don't need to be on a massive bulk and pile on the fat. It takes time to put on muscle. If you put on a stone in a year you will have done well. So to get from 12.5 stone to 14 realistically you are looking at a couple of years. Maybe someone with good genetics could do it faster or someone with not so good genetics would take longer. That's doing it natty.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> if you want to continue training and growing i'd definitely consider getting a coach. Doesnt have to be an expensive one, but he/she will plan your meals with types of food and amounts + training plans to follow. It makes a world of difference having someone with experience and more importantly, someone to answer to.


THIS!!
in a perfect world we should all be able to dig through all the information that is out there and progress to achieve our ideal physique, truth be told it is confusing wit’s so many opinions and ways to do it you end up swinging from one diet to another or training routine to another after reading an amazing article or opinion.

”eat more food” or ”train harder” are the answers that get thrown around a lot but that does not help when you ask “HOW”

Get a coach, someone with a track record not just someone who has Abs or a large social media following, they will be able to structure a nutritional plan/approach that suits you and your lifestyle, plus put together a workout that will help achieve your short and long term goals.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

As everyone’s said it takes years, 10 months is nothing. Its taken me over 4 years to go from 62kg to 90kg


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

plenty of big heavy compound lifts, freeweights only for now, will build a good base to work with.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

shauny13 said:


> plenty of big heavy compound lifts, freeweights only for now, will build a good base to work with.


Would you recommend cutting out cardio? 
I usually do insanity workout ‘pure cardio’ two times a week and use the cycle machine in the gym before lifting weights


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carpediem said:


> Would you recommend cutting out cardio?
> I usually do insanity workout ‘pure cardio’ two times a week and use the cycle machine in the gym before lifting weights


If your goal is to build muscle then doing 10-15min moderate cardio after a workout is fine but not before a workout or the Insanity workouts, this will be counterproductive.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Start logging what you eat… MyFitnessPal which will give you a good starting point re macros & kcals. You probably need to reverse diet back up to maintenance calorie level.
Have a look at Mark Cole’s M10 YouTube channel. He has an interesting take on beginners using machines to isolate muscles and reinforce the mind muscle connection; for better recruitment when compounds are-introduced. If you feel a bit gangly, it might suit!
This vid lays isn’t just about fat loss


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> if you want to continue training and growing i'd definitely consider getting a coach. Doesnt have to be an expensive one, but he/she will plan your meals with types of food and amounts + training plans to follow. It makes a world of difference having someone with experience and more importantly, someone to answer to.


Yes, I would say this really is the most efficient way to realise your goals.

For the value it brings to you, compared to the outlay, the difference is immeasurable.

You could spent the next 5 years figuring out what works for you, reading up on diet and routines, or just get a coach and get where you want to be, in a fraction of the time. ( assuming you apply and act on the advice)


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Paying for a coach unless you take it really serious like amateur comps etc is just plain ridiculous tbh

The basics are so simple, eat and train properly and if you’re not growing eat more or train harder, if you still ain’t growing then you aren’t doing it right

If you need to pay someone to tell you that then you’re a retard


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree with what others have said. Get a coach. One who's hench as fvck so you know he knows what he's talking about.

Edit- alternative option: Eat loads of food, take loads of steds, hammer the weights. Guaranteed to put on mass.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well if your wanting to get bigger obviously bulking is more your option and you have room to bulk just don’t get over the top with it. At 6 foot you need to be at least 14 stone regardless of bodyfat percentage if you want to be seen as a biggish guy


Back when I used to go gym, I was 15 stone and pretty hench at 6 foot. Less than 14 people won't see you as big, that's true, unless you're lean I suppose with a big chest.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Start by training regularly for a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

sean m said:


> Start by training regularly for a reasonable amount of time.


How long should a workout be? 
I’ll admit I I am only in the gym for 45 mins, but I do try to compete 4 sets of 12 reps and challenge myself. Lately I’ve been getting to 10 reps each because I’m adding on 10 more KG here and there


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

EpicSquats said:


> Back when I used to go gym, I was 15 stone and pretty hench at 6 foot. Less than 14 people won't see you as big, that's true, unless you're lean I suppose with a big chest.


I definitely understand this! I used to be 14 stones in fat before due to medication, and I was very big (My frame was nice and full) obviously my face was a balloon too and my ass was like Kim K’s lol.
I have set my ideal weight to 14 stones and trying to eat and train enough to get there


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Eat more

Lift more

Rest more

Eat more (again)


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

carpediem said:


> How long should a workout be?
> I’ll admit I I am only in the gym for 45 mins, but I do try to compete 4 sets of 12 reps and challenge myself. Lately I’ve been getting to 10 reps each because I’m adding on 10 more KG here and there


By reasonable amount of time, I mean more in months rather than minutes for each workout. It's not a quick process and it's easy to be impatient.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

sean m said:


> By reasonable amount of time, I mean more in months rather than minutes for each workout. It's not a quick process and it's easy to be impatient.


Thanks man, I’ve started to use my Fitness Pal and track my calories too. Im determined to get to 14 stones.

Also - can I ask for some advice on how to get my FREAKISHLY LONG FOREARMS to grow? I’ve tried wrist curls, hand grip strengthens, hammer curls etc etc but they’re stubborn as ****.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Try hanging around with midgets you’ll look massive.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> Try hanging around with midgets you’ll look massive.


i mean, where I live the average male height is 5’8 or something. So already I tower over everyone else! But I want to be bigger


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice nipples


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

gavzilla said:


> Nice nipples


-.-


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mate, just smash the calories. As clean as you can and get those Macro's right. Train muscle groups and include your compound lifts.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

carpediem said:


> Thanks man, I’ve started to use my Fitness Pal and track my calories too. Im determined to get to 14 stones.
> 
> Also - can I ask for some advice on how to get my FREAKISHLY LONG FOREARMS to grow? I’ve tried wrist curls, hand grip strengthens, hammer curls etc etc but they’re stubborn as ****.


They'll grow as you grow 
You can't just get big forearms that'll be ****ing weird popeye


----------

